# Is my goat pregnant?



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

I got a 1 year old Nigerian 2 months ago from a farmer. She said, yeah, the goat had definitely been in heat. She just didn’t remember when the last time was.
I think her udder has changed in these two months. Since I had her, she hasn’t been in any sign of a heat. She has seemed lazier to me recently.Pics are here 5 new photos by Daniel Peters And pics of the “under tail” 3 new photos by Daniel Peters


----------



## Ella Ruby (Apr 2, 2021)

Evenyn said:


> I got a 1 year old Nigerian 2monhs ago from a farmer. She said, yeah, the goat had definitely been in heat. She just didn’t remember when the last time was.
> I think her udder changed for these two months. Since I had her, she hasn’t been in any sign of a heat. Pics are here 5 new photos by Daniel Peters


If she has never been bred before (which she probably hasn’t since she is only a year old) then the udder bump would suggest pregnancy. In my experience FF does start getting an udder about a month before they kid. So yes, I think she is pregnant. Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her tail isn't up enough to fully see her lady parts but a growing udder would suggest pregnancy.


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Her tail isn't up enough to fully see her lady parts but a growing udder would suggest pregnancy.


Thank you so much ! Pics of the “parts” 3 new photos by Daniel Peters


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This time I'm not positive. Sometimes the does just don't elongate like you expect or you just can't tell with pictures. They start building an udder about a month prior to kidding so you are within a month to kidding.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks to be bred, Her lady bits are swollen and a udder on a 1 year old is not normal without pregnancy. If she is already getting a udder bump she should be around 2/half months along IF she is actually pregnant which she looks to be.


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

Thank you, everyone! So guess what! She is in labour today! Last night I saw a couple of really good contractions ( when the belly was turning upside down and her vulva was oval and stretching out), she’s been restless half of the night and right now look New video by Daniel Peters


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully her udder grows. Some fill up when they give birth. Her udder has a long way to go to fill. Good luck!


----------



## Ella Ruby (Apr 2, 2021)

I hope everything goes smoothly! Interesting that her udder isn't more full, my does always get REALLY bagged up before they kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Good luck!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

Hi everyone! New photo by Daniel Peters the only update, nothing else that is noticeable except for baggy sides and great appetite.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Have you checked her ligaments?


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Have you checked her ligaments?


I thought ligaments only disappear when they are closer to their due date... do you think the doe is far along in her pregnancy? 🤔


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Have you checked her ligaments?


Cannot do her properly since she still doesn’t allow me to touch her, she’s a new goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought she was in labor? That picture she does look pregnant.


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> I thought she was in labor? That picture she does look pregnant.


Yesterday and the day before I thought, too.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> I thought ligaments only disappear when they are closer to their due date... do you think the doe is far along in her pregnancy? 🤔


I was only asking because Evenyn said she was in Labor. And usually ligaments disappear 24 hours before kiddign.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> I thought ligaments only disappear when they are closer to their due date... do you think the doe is far along in her pregnancy? 🤔


And no, I think she would be 3 months at the most. But im guessing (If she is pregnant which seems to be) that she would only be around 2 months to 2/Half months along.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Evenyn said:


> Cannot do her properly since she still doesn’t allow me to touch her, she’s a new goat.


Oh, okay. Has she been showing signs of labor? Also have you been thru a kidding with a doe before?


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I was only asking because Evenyn said she was in Labor. And usually ligaments disappear 24 hours before kiddign.





Lil Boogie said:


> I was only asking because Evenyn said she was in Labor. And usually ligaments disappear 24 hours before kiddign.


Oh, lol sorry for my misunderstanding. I did not know Evenyn thought the doe was in labor.


Lil Boogie said:


> And no, I think she would be 3 months at the most. But im guessing (If she is pregnant which seems to be) that she would only be around 2 months to 2/Half months along.


I agree with you on that. The doe doesn't look like she is more than three months along. it sucks that the previous owners didn't keep track of her heat cycles.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Oh, lol sorry for my misunderstanding. I did not know Evenyn thought the doe was in labor.
> 
> I agree with you on that. The doe doesn't look like she is more than three months along. it sucks that the previous owners didn't keep track of her heat cycles.


Maybe it's just me but, I feel like me as a goat owner it's my job to keep up with everything


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Maybe it's just me but, I feel like me as a goat owner it's my job to keep up with everything


Same. I’m just not as good as you at keeping up with everything. I keep my does with my buck rn, because I don’t have a pen built yet.


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

So, what do you think I could see a couple of days ago? I saw something huge not just moving in her belly, but kinda turned over making her stop, become very stiff and her lady part stretched out/outside during that movement and immediately stretched back.
That night she was wandering a lot, trying to lie down anywhere, then immediately got up . The next day I saw her sunken sides, baggy belly (still is) and a thick white drop of discharge. Maybe, she was peeing more, not sure sure, though...


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh, okay. Has she been showing signs of labor? Also have you been thru a kidding with a doe before?


No, no more signs of labor, except for baggy sides, strange/baggy/soft-looking ligaments (cannot check her, she runs away still), and thick white drop of discharge the other day. I haven’t had goats before. I got her and a baby mini-Lamancha 2 months ago from a farmer who said she had about 40 kids this spring. I had only cows while growing up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be kids moving into position. Could be kids just moving around.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Do you have a vet you could call to do a ultrasound? That would tell you if she really is pregnant.


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Do you have a vet you could call to do a ultrasound? That would tell you if she really is pregnant.


No, I don’t yet.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Evenyn said:


> No, I don’t yet.


Oh okay. How is she doing?


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh okay. How is she doing?


Just getting bigger, rounder... Her behaviour has changed a bit - she doesn’t jump, doesn’t run, barely can jump out of her goat pen, eats a lot...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Evenyn said:


> Just getting bigger, rounder... Her behaviour has changed a bit - she doesn’t jump, doesn’t run, barely can jump out of her goat pen, eats a lot...


I see, those are all a bred does symptoms.


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

For anyone who might be wondering... Today’s pics 7 new photos by Daniel Peters


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She looks like she had some more time to go… udder should fill more and teats will look strutted. She may start looking very posty in her back legs. It’s normal to lose the mucus plug prior to kidding - even a month before. I would make sure her selenium is good and she had her cdt. Best wishes for an easy kidding


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

Hi everyone! Check this out 6 new photos by Daniel Peters 
Happened last night. There were no signs of the approaching labor except for that she kinda looked like she was looking for a nest...


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Awwww congrats!!! So cute


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What a sweet baby. Is it a boy or girl? I love the white on the top of the head and by the nose. So cute. Congratulations!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

AH! so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg! Yayyyy! A cute little baby!


----------



## Evenyn (May 25, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> What a sweet baby. Is it a boy or girl? I love the white on the top of the head and by the nose. So cute. Congratulations!


Thank you! A girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, very cute.


----------

